# John Deere H conversion



## grif_5 (May 15, 2011)

Ok, I am wondering a couple things because I have a John Deere H, that has no starter or generator. My father in law wants to restore this tractor because it takes him back to his childhood.

How hard is it to convert a John Deere H from battery, to crank start? What parts would need replaced and any other information you can tell me would be great. I've worked on battery start tractors and crank start, but never converted one before. Anyway, any info I can get would be much appreciated!!!


Also the serial number plate just has an H for serial number... Where can I find the actual serial number?

Thank You very much!!!


----------



## pauldeere (Apr 24, 2011)

Grif 5, Just another Buckeye giving you his 2 cents worth. Those H's are very collectable tractors and fetch good money when restored right. You have a nice looking tractor, the sheet metal looks almost perfect. If the mechanics are good and the only thing needed is cleaning, sanding, painting and new rubber why destroy the collector value by rigging up an electric starter. A starter motor and mounting bracket, a gererator, a fly wheel with a starter ring gear, a location to mount a battery, then all the wireing, connectors, and I'm probably forgetting tons of items. As I said just my 2 cents.........B.T.W. is it for sale?


----------



## grif_5 (May 15, 2011)

Well, I am actually trying to make it a hand cranked tractor. It has the brackets and everything for an electric starter... except the starter and generator. Both are missing, so instead o trying to spend money on those things I figured I would convert it to crank start. My father in law said the one he had as a kid was crank start anyway. So I am actually thinking of taking those things away, but don't know what I would have to change to make it hand crank. Would I have to hange the mag on it, or anything else?

Never converted anything to hand crank, so it will be a new project!!


----------

